# SXMini G-Class V2 (G2)



## Timwis (18/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TonySC (19/9/21)

Finally, sx mini back on form.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (19/9/21)

Timwis said:


>



Now that is one hundred and five seconds off my life wasted.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TonySC (19/9/21)

Raindance said:


> Now that is one hundred and five seconds off my life wasted.
> 
> Regards



Agree, but better than seeing sx-mini pump out more autosquonkers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YzeOne (22/9/21)

Did anyone else pick up the bloop @ 0.13s?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/21)

YzeOne said:


> Did anyone else pick up the bloop @ 0.13s?



Now it cannot be unseen...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (22/9/21)

Not pefectionists

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/21)

Raindance said:


> Now that is one hundred and five seconds off my life wasted.
> 
> Regards




Where do we go to get a refund?


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/9/21)

Thank goodness it was only a SX Mini Promo Video, and not Phil Busardo reviewing the SX Mini... could have been 2 hours longer...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/9/21)

YzeOne said:


> Did anyone else pick up the bloop @ 0.13s?


Someone hammered them about it with a real rant on Reddit, the funny thing was this rant had about six spelling errors and zero punctuation!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (22/9/21)

YzeOne said:


> Did anyone else pick up the bloop @ 0.13s?



Loved by so many poephols 
Cant unsee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (22/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Where do we go to get a refund?


Not the Post Office.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/9/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Loved by so many poephols
> Cant unsee



People / poephol.. I think they misspelt it on purpose so you could pick either depending on which side of the fence you sit


----------

